# Datensicherung WAGO Daten



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (15 Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mal ne Frage bezüglich Sicherung von Daten bzw. gespeicherten Prozesswerten. Bei Siemens kann ich ja einen AG-Abzug mit allen DB´s machen indem die aktuellen Werte liegen. Wie sieht das bei der WAGO aus? Geht das nur über den SysSaveRetain baustein oder gibts da ne andere Möglichkeit?

VG NSN


----------



## L.T. (15 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

wenn du aktuelle Werte speichern willst wenn du online eingeloggt bist, ginge das über den Rezepturverwalter.
Alle Variablen in eine Rezeptur/Watchliste einfügen. 
Also .[Variablenname]  := 0;

Einloggen und auf die Liste mit der rechten Maustaste klicken.
Nun kannst du "Rezeptur lesen" auswählen (Daten werden von der SPS gelsen und in der Projektierung gespeichert)
Damit sind dir die Werte auch offline noch verfügbar/bekannt.
Mit "Rezeptur schreiben" werden die Daten von der Projektierungsumgebung auf die SPS geschrieben

Gruß Lars


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (15 Oktober 2014)

Okay, das funktioniert schonmal gut  Ich muß allerdings dazu die Variablen auswählen und in die Liste einfügen.
Den ganzen Retainbereich zu speichern geht das auch irgendwie. Bei einem defekt der Steuerung kann ich ja nicht mehr die aktuellen Daten speichern.
Hast du schonmal mit dem SysSaveRetains aus der SysLibPlcCtrl.lib gearbeitet?

Gruß NSN


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (23 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

habe jetzt noch mal ne Frage zu der Rezeptur auslesen. Müssen die Werte auch in der watchtabelle zu sehen sein wenn ich ausgeloggt bin?
Das funktioniert bei mir nämlich nicht. 

Gruß MNSN


----------



## Wu Fu (24 Oktober 2014)

Ich mach es immer folgendermaßen.
einloggen, PLC-Browser öffnen, Befehl saveretain, Dateien werden auf Flash gespeichert, per FTP die Dateien retain und persist holen und lokal speichern
zum wiederherstellen, dateien auf flash kopieren, PLC-Browser Befehl restoreretain, Dateine werden zurückkopiert

man sieht zwar die Werte in den Bausteinen nicht, hat aber im zweifel eine Sicherung der Werte

Die Rezeptur/Watchliste hört sich gut an, muss ich mal testen.
Man wurde dann auch im Programm die aktuellen Werte sehen.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (25 Oktober 2014)

Hallo Wu Fu,

in welchem Format gibst du die Datei an? Würde die Datei gerne auf der SD Karte speichern.
Die Rezeptur schreiben hat bei mir nicht funktioniert.

VG
NSN


----------



## L.T. (25 Oktober 2014)

Guten Abend,

dass die Daten offline gespeichert werden, musst du die Variablen zwingend wie oben angegeben in der Rezepturliste anlegen. 
Also:  .[Variablenname] := 0;
Würdest du den Teil := 0; weglassen, werden die aktuellen Werte zwar in der Online Ansicht angezeigt, jedoch funktioniert lesen/schreiben von Rezepturen nicht.

Gruß L.T.


----------



## Wu Fu (27 Oktober 2014)

Hallo NSN,

die Dateien heißen "persist.dat" und "retain.bin".
Ändern/Bearbeiten habe ich noch nicht versucht. Die Daten bekommst man meines Wissens nicht zurück ins Programm.

Hallo L.T.

ich hatte noch keine Zeit dein Vorgehen zu testen, finde die Möglichkeit aber interessant.
Muss man jede Variable einzeln einfühgen und mit per Hand := 0; erweitern, oder können auch mehrere Variablen aufeinmal eingefügt werden?

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (27 Oktober 2014)

Hallo und danke für deine Info. 
Das habe ich natürlich nicht gemacht :-(.
Kann ich diese :=0; auch in einem Array hinterlegen? Das bekomme ich die Datenreige ja nur angezeigt wenn ich eingeloggt bin

gruß NSN


----------



## L.T. (30 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

also die Var müssen alle einzeln mit := 0; angelegt werden (LEIDER!).
Bei Arrays behelfe ich mir wenn dann mit Excel und erzeuge mir so relativ schnell Listen mit allen Elementen. Umwandeln in txt und anschließend in die Watch&Rezepturliste kopieren.

Aber wie schon erkannt ist das für große Datensätze etwas schwerfällig bzw. unübersichtlich. 

Gruß Lars


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (14 Januar 2018)

L.T. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn du aktuelle Werte speichern willst wenn du online eingeloggt bist, ginge das über den Rezepturverwalter.
> Alle Variablen in eine Rezeptur/Watchliste einfügen.
> ...


Gibt es bei ecockpit eigentlich auch eine Art Rezepturliste oder Watchliste?

VG 
NSN


----------



## Lex (28 Januar 2018)

Schließe mich "NeuerSIMATICNutzer" an...
Gibt es eventuell ein Anwendungshinweis für e!COCKPIT von Wago selbst schon, in dem es erklärt ist? 
Da es leider momentan nur für Codesys v2.3 ein Anwendungshinweis bezüglich der Rezepturverwaltung existiert.


MfG Lex


----------



## elmoklemme (1 Februar 2018)

Hallo Lex,

hab mir das eben mal angesehen. Wenn man online geht und die Retain Persistent Variablen-Tabelle öffnet gibt es die Möglichkeit über das Kontextmenü "aktuelle Werte 
in Rezeptur speichern" den Inhalt der Variablen zu sichern und wieder zurückzuspielen. Der Vorgang gilt für alle Variablen unabhängig davon, ob die Variablen mit der Maus markiert wurden oder nicht.





Gruß Elmoklemme


----------



## Lex (1 Februar 2018)

Vielen Dank elmoklemme!

Wüstes du ggf. auch wie es möglich ist die Rezepte per Visu zu speichern und zu laden? Außerdem finde ich nichts dazu wie ich mehrer Rezepte zu unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten speichern kann. Oder ist es nur möglich eine einzige Rezeptur der Retain Persistant Variablen zu speichern?
Am besten wäre es noch wenn es möglich wäre die Rezeptur extern zusätzlich noch als BackUp zu speichern. 


Gruß Lex


----------

